# Hello from GearSource!



## gearsource (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey All

I was directed to this site by one of your members, who tied into my Blog concerning a new VL LED fixture. Happy to see another online community in our industry and wish you all the best. 

If there's ever anything equipment related - value, used values (resale), etc - that we can be of assistance on, please feel free to message me here - or email me at [email protected]. We've been in the used gear biz for 7 years now, and like to think we've learned the market quite well. 

Thanks again, and the best of luck with this great forum!! 

Marcel Fairbairn
President
GearSource.com
LEDsource.com


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome, Marcel. Don't be a stranger, and keep on blogging those crazy rumors! We often direct those looking for used equipment to this Collaborative Article: Sources for used equipment - ControlBooth.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Marcel! I think you'll find GearSource is recommended on a regular basis around here. Control Booth is an educational forum first and sales is prohibited. This introduce yourself message isyour one chance to politely say, "Hello I sell stuff". Beyond that, the senior team will monitor your posts for sales. Be sure to read this FAQ and contact dvsDave our webmaster for more details (he'd be glad to talk to you about banner advertising if you do want a more visible presence here). You'll find regular members here from manufacturers like ETC, Strand, and Apollo. You'll also find a few dealers who hang out hear as well. We hope you will find this to be a place that YOU can learn something personally about tech theater as well as your customers needs. We also hope you will find it personally rewarding to post here and share your knowledge with others. Along the way, you'll make contacts that may be interested in purchasing from you but that can't be public, you have to do that via personal messaging or your own company contact information. 

Again Welcome! Get to know the search function there is an amazing amount of information available here. You'll learn something every day.

Dang it... while I was off writing a nice long message Derek snuck in and posted a quick one.


----------



## gearsource (Jan 15, 2009)

In fact, before I ever posted anything, I sent an email through "Contact Us" asking if there was any way to advertise. I fully believe in forums as a tool to promote education, useful discussion, etc - so I am happy to support it's existence (and hopefully, Growth!) in whatever way I can.

I was one of the very first advertisers on the Light Network, and continue to sponsor them today. 

Once again, the best of luck to this community. 

Marcel
GearSource.com


----------

